# Balloon molly with balance issues



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive just been watching my balloon molly and she seems to be having problems balancing. She was on the bottom standing on her head for quite a while now she is at the top but its an effort for her to stay up straight. I started ich treatment yesterday but last night she was fine. What should I do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If she is not too far gone, try feeding green peas. It helps with swim bladder issues and actually a good addition to a livebearer diet. Look to youtube on the proper way to prepare.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Im going to the freezer for some peas right now. Thanks Ben and hope you have a very happy christmas.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You too, thanks. Hope it helps.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Peas didnt help so I had her in the sick tank for a couple of days with some salt and its worked wonders. She is back in the big tank now and swimming just fine. Hope everyone had a lovely christmas day.


----------

